# chick car survey



## SirSterlingGray (Nov 16, 2006)

so this one eyed jurk who cant look at his blind spot does a U turn in front of me and wrecks my car.
i dont know if its a total loss yet but i've already decided that i wont be wanting to own that car and i'm looking at possible future cars. 
i've been driving the company toyota tundra for 3 days now and i'm starting to like the whole sitting high and the 4wd in the heavy rain yesterday. 
so this brings me to the X3. my sister owns one and i was never impressed by it, too small, too jerky, better off with a 328xi but since the accident i have a different outlook on cars and SUVs. 
i like the x drive, sitting high and the manual transmission BUT... my wife called it a chick car and that concerns me. i dont mean to offend anyone here but seriously...
is the X3 a chick car?
would john wayne drive the X3 if he couldnt find a manual X5.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

John Wayne might not have enough head room if that were the case  Personally I prefer the X5 over the X3 and not out of concern for whether it is a chick car or not (everything is skewed in SoCali where the sun sets at the ocean). I've had a few as loaners from the dealership during service and was never quite content with the feeling.... a little Goldilocks for me... just not quite right. Of course, that's me, If I'm in the mood for driving something larger I'd take the X5 over the X3. I think it just depends more on your priorities (and gas mileage, parking, etc...)


----------



## cross5x (Jan 28, 2008)

Take the X5, the X3 is a "chick car" to me and my gf and my community. But that's just my opinion, if you like the X3, go for it man.

Don't let other guys like me influence your decision to get a car just so you can please others.


----------



## Hammerwerfer (Aug 8, 2003)

There is no such thing as a "chick car". 

I have female friends who drive M3s, GT2s and GT3 RSs. Are they chick cars then?


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

I drive a Z4 and some people say that is a chick car. My wife has a Audi A4 Ultra-sport. I too know girls who drive M3s, MZ4s, and S4s. What makes a chick car? Some say a Mazda Miata or a VW Beetle. I have also know girls who drive Jeeps and Toyota 4X4s. If you like the X3 buy it. Buy what you like not what others like. Unless of course you are still in high school. But, I out grew that phase over 20 years ago.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless, that is, if you buy it in bubble gum pink like the VW Beetle parked in front of Capistrano Volkswagon! At that point, you're on your own


----------



## Linh (Feb 4, 2008)

the only car I know that is a chick car for sure is the mitsubishi eclipse over 60% driven by women.

I don't reccommend you get an x3 if you don't like it and/or you are concerned about what others think.

Porsche- about 80% are driven by men

As for me I love my x3 and care less what others think. I live in a poor neighborhood so they can't say much.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

how about the x6. I like how it looks.


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh and the Mercury Cougar... definite chick car.


----------



## SirSterlingGray (Nov 16, 2006)

well i suppose there are no chick cars but somehow the toyota highlander and rav4 and mazda miata and vw beetle just dont come across as wut clint eastwood would drive. then again, some of u'r lady friends drive 911s. wut do i know.
anyways, went for the "test drive" today and tried the 328xi, x3 and 528xi and it didnt take long to decide the one i should really be looking into. 

528xi it is and thank you all very much.


----------



## golfnut802 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sometimes, perception is reality. I know my brother-in-law did not want to get the X3 because of the 'chick' thing. But, no matter what you decide to get someone will find fault with it. So screw everyone else and get what you like.


----------



## burn740i (Feb 23, 2008)

The Beetle is definitely a chick car, it has a flower holder


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

The X3 is just a jacked up 3 series. You're trading performance, aesthetic appeal and considerable fuel economy for...what?

You can get AWD in the sedan or sport wagon without significantly compromising performance _or_ utility. No brainer if you ask me.


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an X5. I had an X3 loaner once and I liked it but I prefer the X5. I also have a Z4 and I find this "chick car" business absolute rubbish. Are Nascar vehicles chick cars because Danica Patrick drives one? :dunno: If you like the car buy it and enjoy it.

Cheers.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

rehostman said:


> I have an X5. I had an X3 loaner once and I liked it but I prefer the X5. I also have a Z4 and I find this "chick car" business absolute rubbish. Are Nascar vehicles chick cars because Danica Patrick drives one? :dunno: If you like the car buy it and enjoy it.
> 
> Cheers.


Danica Patrick driving Nascar? Nope, I don't think so. 

dj


----------



## Z3Mcoupedriver (Jan 31, 2008)

Nascar is for chicks. Same with X3's. JK

If everyone got a bigger car when they had an accident we'd all be driving Hummers. Wait, everyone I see these days is in an H2 or an Escalade or a Navigator or a stupid FJ Cruiser. Gas is $4 and you want a bigger car?

Get a Mini, everybody knows it's popular with the rainbow crowd.


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

personally I do think the X3 is a girly SUV. No offense to anybody that has one. It's a quality vehicle, just a little girly for my tastes. Drives nice, except the auto tranny in them sucks. If you're wanting one of those I'd wait for the redesign, the current body style is tired and the interior is still using the technology and pieces from the last generation 3 series.


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

SirSterlingGray said:


> so this one eyed jurk who cant look at his blind spot does a U turn in front of me and wrecks my car.
> i dont know if its a total loss yet but i've already decided that i wont be wanting to own that car and i'm looking at possible future cars.
> i've been driving the company toyota tundra for 3 days now and i'm starting to like the whole sitting high and the 4wd in the heavy rain yesterday.
> so this brings me to the X3. my sister owns one and i was never impressed by it, too small, too jerky, better off with a 328xi but since the accident i have a different outlook on cars and SUVs.
> ...


X3
Z3
Z4
Miata
Volkswagen Bug

All pretty well the "Pink" crowd.

Exception for Z4M & Mcoupe or Z4coupe. :thumbup:


----------



## peakpro (Oct 30, 2004)

Vw Eos is a chick car...


----------



## Z3Mcoupedriver (Jan 31, 2008)

No, seriously if you're worried about safety, get a Mini. It's a little tank that handles like a go-kart. It is the best car for accident avoidance. It is built as a rigid cell. It is also way quicker than an underpowered heavy X3. It's cute and muscular at the same time.


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

Z3Mcoupedriver said:


> Nascar is for chicks. Same with X3's. JK
> 
> If everyone got a bigger car when they had an accident we'd all be driving Hummers. Wait, everyone I see these days is in an H2 or an Escalade or a Navigator or a stupid FJ Cruiser. Gas is $4 and you want a bigger car?
> 
> Get a Mini, everybody knows it's popular with the rainbow crowd.


I have a "Stupid" FJ Cruiser. The vehicle is awsome when it comes to off roading here in California. I also enjoy my Z4. The FJ Cruiser is not a Hummer or an Esclalade. When was the last time you saw an Escalade hitting the trail? Most Hummers I have seen have 22s and a lot of crome they will never see the trail. The only Hummers I have seen off roading is in Iraq. As for me, the only pinstriping I have on my FJ is "desert pinstriping".


----------



## Z4 Steve (Jan 6, 2007)

M3Mike said:


> X3
> Z3
> Z4
> Miata
> ...


 By "Pink" you mean gay right? I have a gay friend and he has an M3. So what does that mean the M3 is a "Pink" car? I do agree about the Miata.


----------



## phantombmw (Nov 6, 2007)

Z4 Steve said:


> I have a "Stupid" FJ Cruiser. The vehicle is awsome when it comes to off roading here in California. I also enjoy my Z4. The FJ Cruiser is not a Hummer or an Esclalade. When was the last time you saw an Escalade hitting the trail? Most Hummers I have seen have 22s and a lot of crome they will never see the trail. The only Hummers I have seen off roading is in Iraq. As for me, the only pinstriping I have on my FJ is "desert pinstriping".


I'm not much of an SUV/Jeep fan, but I actually really like the FJ Cruiser :thumbup:


----------



## rehostman (Feb 10, 2008)

djfitter said:


> Danica Patrick driving Nascar? Nope, I don't think so.
> 
> dj


It's quite possible that I goofed on that one. What is she racing? IRL? Anyway, she's hot. :thumbup:


----------



## nyccarguy (Oct 29, 2007)

The X3 is my wife's truck, but I have no problems driving it. I don't care if other people think I'm driving a "chick" car.


----------



## grc_m3 (Mar 12, 2008)

My wife loves her X3. It's a great ride in the winter, but when summer comes, I'm back in my M3.


----------



## TX Buzzard (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't know if it is a "Chick Car" or not, although I can see where it would be an entry level BMW for soccor moms. But regardless of that, I was given one as a loaner and can tell you it does not drive, ride or handle like any BMW I have ever driven! It is bumpy, feels light, the engine sounds like it is reving like hell to give you any power... something I would NOT want! The X5 with the 4.8... now that is a whole different story! It is a nice ride.


----------



## davec_ias (Oct 23, 2007)

Z4 a chick car? The goddamn thing is a phallus on wheels. Any car with a hood you can land a fighter jet on is not a chick car. I don't get it.

You want a car that will never ever get called a "chick" car? Try a big white van with shaded windows. Speaking from experience.

However you won't like the other teasing that comes your way...

EDIT - Oh and to OP I don't think the x3 is a chick car.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

nyccarguy said:


> The X3 is my wife's truck, but I have no problems driving it. I don't care if other people think I'm driving a "chick" car.


The X3 is not a truck.



davec_ias said:


> Z4 a chick car? The goddamn thing is a phallus on wheels.


At least it's less phallic than the Z3.


----------



## cozia83 (Dec 24, 2007)

akhbhaat said:


> The X3 is just a jacked up 3 series. You're trading performance, aesthetic appeal and considerable fuel economy for...what?
> 
> You can get AWD in the sedan or sport wagon without significantly compromising performance _or_ utility. No brainer if you ask me.


+1
Sorry to be rude and I don't mean anything personally, but I look down on people who choose the SUVs from traditionally "sports" car manufacturers (especially Porsche). So what if you have the money to buy one? It's still a decision that doesn't really make sense. The whole point of a BMW (and Porsche) is that it's a well-engineered car that's both sporty and luxurious. It just seems like the SUVs are an after-thought to satisfy the US market.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Hammerwerfer said:


> There is no such thing as a "chick car".
> 
> I have female friends who drive M3s, GT2s and GT3 RSs. Are they chick cars then?


Not chick cars, but the drivers are not chicks as well.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

Hammerwerfer said:


> There is no such thing as a "chick car".
> 
> I have female friends who drive M3s, GT2s and GT3 RSs. Are they chick cars then?


No, Your female friends just drive Manly Cars, just like some guys drive girly cars


----------

